# Help!! Broken mercedes badge



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, would anyone have any idea or experience on how to mend this badge?. Tried gluing etc. Also tried buying a new one but they don't make the badge on its own!. You have to buy the engine cover 250+.
Regards Paul


Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Pictures


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

pina07 said:


> Hi, would anyone have any idea or experience on how to mend this badge?. Tried gluing etc. Also tried buying a new one but they don't make the badge on its own!. You have to buy the engine cover 250+.
> Regards Paul
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Forgot photo









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you know anyone with a 3D printer ?


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, not that I know of but can ask around

Thanks
Paul


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

pina07 said:


> You have to buy the engine cover 250+.
> Regards Paul


:doublesho It'd be cheaper to get a good one from a breakers.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> :doublesho It'd be cheaper to get a good one from a breakers.


It's quite a rare part....c63 engine cover and badge is a funny size. Upwards of 250 pounds for the lot

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If it's the same as the A45 merc badge on the engine cover I can help with this for the pricely sum of £5 roughly.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233509872919

Order the above. The mercedes 3 point star pops off quite easily by pushing the little pins out from behind the plastic centre cap, these were the perfect size for the A45 engine cover. File the tabs on the 3 point merc badge so the rear is flush then super glue into place on your engine cover 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Brian, I saw this on one of the forums and did go this route but found the badge was 75mm and mine 80mm. So it does look even smaller when mounted to the grill it sits on. I could take the grill off but that leaves a bigger hole.
Much appreciate the advice
















Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you tried gorilla glue epoxy resin? That stuff is really good. Then sand it down and prime and respray. Pretty confident this would do the job.

Having read the instructions again on a pack I have here, it says to try to use within 5 mins. However it is a double barrelled syringe system which can be plugged again for further use. 
Looking at the badge I would suggest forming the circle in 3 different sittings allowing maximum adherence before doing the centre at 3 points. 5 mins set time. Then you will know after first sitting if it is going to work. I would rather waste 5 mins than £250+. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What glue have you tried ?

Is it a plastic ar metal part ?

I'd agree with the above - try an epoxy resin glue, not sure what the underside of the badge looks like, but if there is a grove, could you also re-enforce the repair with some wire fitted into the grove and epoxy resin in place. 

Then rub down and spray, hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

polt said:


> Have you tried gorilla glue epoxy resin? That stuff is really good. Then sand it down and prime and respray. Pretty confident this would do the job.
> 
> Having read the instructions again on a pack I have here, it says to try to use within 5 mins. However it is a double barrelled syringe system which can be plugged again for further use.
> Looking at the badge I would suggest forming the circle in 3 different sittings allowing maximum adherence before doing the centre at 3 points. 5 mins set time. Then you will know after first sitting if it is going to work. I would rather waste 5 mins than £250+. Let us know how it goes!


No I've not tried Gorrilla. Who sells this screwfix?

Much appreciated 
Paul


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> What glue have you tried ?
> 
> Is it a plastic ar metal part ?
> 
> ...


It seems to be plastic with a coating of metal.
The back is kind of a shallow apex.....seems pretty hard to attach anything to it. I did think about making a splint.

Much appreciate the advice.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I got mine from Aldi, but Tescos have it and Asda that I know of. 

Can any of you guy's think if it is Acetate film that doesn't adhere to epoxy resin giving a smooth finish. Just thinking for Pina doing the project on top of?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Have you tried posting on one of the UK Merc forums?

Try
https://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/
or https://forums.mbclub.co.uk/


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

AnthonyUK said:


> Have you tried posting on one of the UK Merc forums?
> 
> Try
> https://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/
> or https://forums.mbclub.co.uk/


Hi Anthony,
Yes I have.....I'm a member on the MBClub. The answers I got were to either buy a new cover ...250+ or buy the wheel hub centres and take the badge off(which I did).The badge isn't big enough and looks out of place. The badge off the engine cover is 80mm and it's the only badge that is that size unfortunately.
Thanks for your help
Paul


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

pina07 said:


> Hi Anthony,
> Yes I have.....I'm a member on the MBClub. The answers I got were to either buy a new cover ...250+ or buy the wheel hub centres and take the badge off(which I did).The badge isn't big enough and looks out of place. The badge off the engine cover is 80mm and it's the only badge that is that size unfortunately.
> Thanks for your help
> Paul


No probs. Those guys usually know their stuff so was worth a try.

Try this part number which is for a boot badge which I think is closer to 80mm.
A 211758 00 58

UK ebay listing - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes...d-Badge-Emblem-Star-Gloss-Black-/184033567072


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

AnthonyUK said:


> No probs. Those guys usually know their stuff so was worth a try.
> 
> Try this part number which is for a boot badge which I think is closer to 80mm.
> A 211758 00 58
> ...


Yes that says it's 80mm. I'll contact them to see if they have it in stock.
Cheers buddy

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Do you know anyone with a 3D printer? Piece of cake for them to scan the pieces held in position & print it out, you could then spray it in the matching colour.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Do you know anyone with a 3D printer? Piece of cake for them to scan the pieces held in position & print it out, you could then spray it in the matching colour.


Does it have to be a 3D printers that actually deals in this line of work or can any 3D printers do it?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I've never done it but friends have to great effect, and if you have time on your hands now's the time to do it.

The old skool (pre-3D printer) way:






Use a silicone lost wax casting kit?

Peter


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

pina07 said:


> Does it have to be a 3D printers that actually deals in this line of work or can any 3D printers do it?
> Cheers
> Paul


Not too sure about the machine type - afaik it's the filament(s) which matter.

I think there are be a few on here with machines, I'm sure they be along soon to advise. I knew it - a read here should answer your question [sorry, I couldn't  ]

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=57577141


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Check working temperature of 3d printer filament if that is what you go for. Some stuff is organic and could well up turning to liquid under the bonnet.

JB weld is good stuff and can withstand quite high temperatures.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Check working temperature of 3d printer filament if that is what you go for. Some stuff is organic and could well up turning to liquid under the bonnet.
> 
> JB weld is good stuff and can withstand quite high temperatures.


Ahh! That's a very good point.....that's why the badges are prone to coming off in the first place. The temp of the 6.3 engine gets that high it melts the adhesive.
Thanks
Paul


----------

